# smoke /CO detector



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

gglav2 said:


> Theres nothing in the fire code book on this correct to my knowledge i have two smokes being seen on the blue plans. To my knowledge in mass you just need one smoke and one CO or combo at bottom of stairs and i think you can only use voice if combos


It is a pain in the ass, but what ever town you're working in it is best to talk to the fire chief, because he will be inspecting the job at the end of it, so he will tell you what to expect.

Usually one CO per floor and smokes in all the bedrooms. I just install all combo units so there will be no problems.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I believe the building code requires one smoke and carbon (it can be a joint unit) in the common area outside the bedrooms and a smoke in each bedroom. You also need a smoke on every floor where there are no sleeping areas. If there is a sleeping area on both floors then the same applies to both floors.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Here is the fire code 11.5.1. Each state may modify this as ours did in the building code




> 11.5.1.1 Smoke Detection. Where required by applicable
> laws, codes, or standards for the specified occupancy, approved
> single- and multiple-station smoke alarms shall be installed
> as follows:
> ...


----------



## gglav2 (Feb 1, 2013)

Blackdog You really use all combos for every outlet even for just smoke outlets also are you using voice or reg. Here in mass everytown ive done a new house voice is the only way it will pass and all photo cell too. i can't see a reason to add a second smoke we do have to add a second CO for anything fuel burning
in basement right near on it it's like really and ive had homeowner complain about them going off they have us put it right above the boiler thats to close. The code is getting to be a joke now seriously for some thing i do believe in arc faults y GFI the dishwasher i don't get that one theres know way to get shocked unless you lose your EGC right or wrong there a switch or its on a cord so the service guy can't get shocked too what am i missing here meanwhile plumbers are making more profit margins since going to all plastic now and electricians margins are down


----------



## gglav2 (Feb 1, 2013)

Dennis im just talking about the basement but thanks for telling where i can find it in the fire code book the book needs a over hall it can be one unit if its voice only well in mass does it have to be voice where you are


----------



## Expediter (Mar 12, 2014)

Why do so many guys think that there needs to be a smoke at the bottom of the stairs? One per floor doesn't mean it has to be at the stair. It could be ANYWHERE. 

Whoops! rant over sorry.


----------



## WhitehouseRT (Aug 20, 2013)

Expediter said:


> Why do so many guys think that there needs to be a smoke at the bottom of the stairs? One per floor doesn't mean it has to be at the stair. It could be ANYWHERE.
> 
> Whoops! rant over sorry.


Actually, you "should" have one at the bottom of the stairs, as suggested in NFPA 72.... this is to detect smoke as it rises from that level, instead of the delay that it would take for a detectable amount of smoke to accumulate at the top of the next/highest floor,.... which could be "diluted" by that time to levels which would not be able to activate an alarm by then.


----------



## gglav2 (Feb 1, 2013)

i was alway put at bottom of stairs i think cuz of the draft that y i alway do it at the bottom of stairs but the blue print has one near electrical panel for what any guess y anyone also anyone getting by with a combo without voice i haven't been able too but you can have two one of each and you dont need voice makes no cents i think all the towns need to be on the same page this is getting dumb


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I have yet to have any inspector ask for CO detection. I '' assume'' this is due to lack of need to heat using combustion. There are gas ovens and water heaters about however, including my own house.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

We are required CO protection if there are any natural gas appliances and/or there is an attached garage.


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

most towns where I work are on the same page. I don't think they make non voice combo units. the units have to clearly signify which alarm event is occurring. when Nicole's law was first passed combo units didn't exist so we were putting co and sd within same area and then they realized that it was confusing to determine what event was happening :am I going to be on fire or fell asleep forever. ;then they didn't make photoelectric sd/co which caused more problems. that's all in the past now. combo units are available in IO and PE but we use PE. 
co has to be on every floor and within 10' of any bedroom door

you can't put a smoke detector any where you want. Here in Massachusetts it must be at bottom of basement stairs and top of other stairs and additional SD if basement is greater than 1200sq ft or it will not pass smoke detector inspection by local FD garanteed


----------

